# How to sterilize a maple tree



## ybai (May 10, 2006)

I have a deep rooted Maple tree in my yard, I think it was a silver maple. 
It has helicoptors in the fall that make a big mess and I wonder if I can sterilized it.

Thanks


----------



## treeseer (May 10, 2006)

The helicopters--samaras--and leaves belong to the tree. they should be chopped up and added to the mulch bed, which should get a little wider each year to accommodate growth.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 10, 2006)

There are chemical treatments that reduce the seeds, but it's expensive, needs to be applied by spray annually, and has variable efficacy at best.
It should be mentioned that the seed crop varies from year to year. You may just be seeing an unusually large crop because of the drought we've been having, or some other stress. Treeseer's idea to mulch may be your best way to reduce the seed crop. If you go a week or so without rain, let the sprinkler run under the dripline of the tree for a half hour or so.
Otherwise, your money might be better spent putting gutter helmets on and buying one of the new high volume backpack blowers, to facilitate easy clean-up.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 10, 2006)

I just noticed you're from Seattle, so my comments about drought probably don't apply.


----------



## alanarbor (May 10, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> There are chemical treatments that reduce the seeds, but it's expensive, needs to be applied by spray annually, and has variable efficacy at best.
> It should be mentioned that the seed crop varies from year to year. You may just be seeing an unusually large crop because of the drought we've been having, or some other stress. Treeseer's idea to mulch may be your best way to reduce the seed crop. If you go a week or so without rain, let the sprinkler run under the dripline of the tree for a half hour or so.
> Otherwise, your money might be better spent putting gutter helmets on and buying one of the new high volume backpack blowers, to facilitate easy clean-up.



There are some trunk injectable products that can help reduce seed production as well, but they may be a bit pricey, and have mixed results.


----------



## ybai (May 10, 2006)

alanarbor said:


> There are some trunk injectable products that can help reduce seed production as well, but they may be a bit pricey, and have mixed results.



Do you have detailed information about "trunk injectable products"?

Thanks


----------



## PTS (May 11, 2006)

*A little off topic.....*

Where are you guys buying your injectables from. I am shopping around for the best prices. I will have to order either way. No one local.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 11, 2006)

ybai said:


> Do you have detailed information about "trunk injectable products"?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.arborsystems.com/chemicals_pinscher.html


----------

